# New Tank Syndrome ??



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

Possibly my 75 gallon tank fits this scenario. Was set up on 4/16 and after 3 days I utilized "Fritz Turbo Start" to add bacteria to expedite Nitrogen Cycle. Introduced Four fish initially being all juveniles 1 to 1.5 inches in size. Have Fluval FX4 canister with usual biomedia provided. Have wave maker to rotate water, air stone for additional oxygen and eheim heater all working properly. USB lights with blue and white light mixture also with excellent African gravel substrate, natural rocks and driftwood all properly soaked for 3 days to remove all contaminants. I perform my weekly water changes of 25% and increased it to 50% because of AMMONIA spike.
My API TEST KIT READINGS have been consistent as follows: Ammonia around 0.5-0.75 ppm. Nitrite is zero. Nitrate 2.5-3 ppm. PH has been 7.2 to 7.4 and Water temperature from 76 to 78.5 mostly. Yesterday did a 50% water change and vacuumed substrate with Python for 50% of gravel. I added "Prime & Stability" from Seachem to treat water with some Aquarium Salt. I am reducing feeding by 50% to my FOUR Cichlids: Jack Dempsey, Black Convict, Blue Acara & Rainbow Cichlid. Is there anything else I can do to make Ammonia go to "ZERO"??


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Sorry to hear that.
And yes, it can be seriously frustrating when an aquarium starts misbehaving.
1) Did you complete the fishless cycle process with Ammonia dosing at 2 PPM, followed by full Nitrate conversion with 0 PPM measured Ammonia level reading?
2) Do you have established media from an existing tank you can 'inoculate' your filtration media with?
3) Continue to treat with the bacteria additive and pour that stuff DIRECTLY onto your filtration media. Hopefully the snake oil product in that stuff will perform as advertised for you.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

Answer to # 1 & 2 is NO.
Tank was not cycled like that. It is basically one month plus since April 16th when it was set up by my Fish Store Specialist. Thought the Fritz Turbo Charge would alleviate issue once tank was dosed with it a week after. Perhaps I was overfeeding fish while tank bacteria was not fully blossomed. The Nitrite & Nitrate readings have been excellent. So I am reducing feeding by 50% and continue to use additives to help biological media to complete the nitrogen cycle. Fish are healthy and active and always hungry but I cannot cave into their demands...lol
I will do water changes more frequently as needed and be more patient.


----------



## Florida Chester (10 mo ago)

Sounds to me you are still at the beginning stage to get a tank that is cycling correctly. If it is not converting ammonia to nitrite, then I doubt the nitrite to nitrate conversion is happening either. Water changes at this stage slow down the process. 

What does your tap water read for nitrate?

By the way, I have never had much luck with products that are suppose to jump start the cycle like the Fritz product you used. I have used used 2 or 3 different products and each time takes about 6-8 (about the same length of time as not using one of these products) weeks to get the tank cycling.. These were all a fish less cycle using ammonia to get the bacteria growing


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

New Jersey tap water has no NITRATES to my knowledge. My ammonia has been detoxify by products but still has slight reading. I gather I should slow down water changes & feedings until biological bacteria catches up to desired level of the complete cycle.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree your cycle is just starting. Allow six weeks. Since you have fish in the tank you cannot slow down water changes...you may actually have to change water daily to keep the ammonia under 1ppm and nitrites (when you start getting them) as close to zero as possible.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I would start doing 50%-75% daily water changes until your ammonia goes to 0%. 

For new tanks I seed the filter with media from other fully cycled tanks and do daily water changes as needed. I've personally never done a fishless cycle.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

TotoroTony said:


> Answer to # 1 & 2 is NO.
> Tank was not cycled like that. It is basically one month plus since April 16th when it was set up by my Fish Store Specialist. Thought the Fritz Turbo Charge would alleviate issue once tank was dosed with it a week after. Perhaps I was overfeeding fish while tank bacteria was not fully blossomed. The Nitrite & Nitrate readings have been excellent. So I am reducing feeding by 50% and continue to use additives to help biological media to complete the nitrogen cycle. Fish are healthy and active and always hungry but I cannot cave into their demands...lol
> I will do water changes more frequently as needed and be more patient.


As noted above your tank is "in" the cycling process. Fritz Turbo Charge & other "snake oil in a bottle" products are a great way to generate revenue in stores & nothing more. There is a lot of misleading marketing with these and many other aquarium related products. Unfortunately, you are now stuck with performing "fish in cycling". DJ's recommendation is dead on. You will need to closely monitor ammonia and nitrite readings in this tank daily until it is completely cycled.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

I gather some mistakes have been made like relying on oroducts hypes and overfeeding. Anyhow thanks for everyone's guidance and shall monitor my water parameters every day and do necessary water changes and hopefully will complete nitrogen cycle without fish hardships.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

TotoroTony said:


> I gather some mistakes have been made like relying on oroducts hypes and overfeeding. Anyhow thanks for everyone's guidance and shall monitor my water parameters every day and do necessary water changes and hopefully will complete nitrogen cycle without fish hardships.


Tony don't feel bad about this. Half the fun in this hobby is the learning aspect. We've all made mistakes and we've all lost some fish. Hang in there; everything will turn out OK. Those are some tough fish you've got in there.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

Thanks everyone and shall keep you posted on any significant changes.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

On Saturday May 21st performed a 75% water change and vacuumed substrate for right side of 75 gallon tank. Managed to lower "AMMONIA" from 0.65 ppm to 0.25 ppm and remained the same this morning. Keeping smaller feedings and continue utilizing "Prime" to detoxify any ammonia that exists daily with "Stability" to aid biological media. Fish are healthy and active and all other water parameters are fine. Will continue process until water is perfect.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

My tank is now cycled with No ammonia & Nitrite and slowly increasing Nitrates. Steady water changes, less feeding and utilization of conditioner & bacteria to support did the trick.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

TotoroTony said:


> On Saturday May 21st performed a 75% water change and vacuumed substrate for right side of 75 gallon tank. Managed to lower "AMMONIA" from 0.65 ppm to 0.25 ppm and remained the same this morning. Keeping smaller feedings and continue utilizing "Prime" to detoxify any ammonia that exists daily with "Stability" to aid biological media. Fish are healthy and active and all other water parameters are fine. Will continue process until water is perfect.


Seachem Stability is a waste of money & simply amounts to BS in a bottle. What your seeing is the nitrogen cycle progressing on it's own.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

Yes the six weeks+ cycle is completed and stability doesn't really hurt but an added expense that probably does only 25% what it claims.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

TotoroTony said:


> Yes the six weeks+ cycle is completed and stability doesn't really hurt but an added expense that probably does only 25% what it claims.


$15 a bottle for a product that is utterly doing nothing to enhance the nitrogen cycle is more accurate.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

Have you ever do a scientific study with the product or others?


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

TotoroTony said:


> Have you ever do a scientific study with the product or others?


I have actually done controlled studies in the past but did not feel I needed to utilize by biosadistics knowledge to see if the products actually worked. 

However I did test it (not a pure controlled scientific study but more than enuf to illustrate a point) when I cycled three 40 breeders. Two of them I just used ammonium chloride to cycle. The test tank I used the ammonium chloride & Seachem stability to cycle. All 3 cycled pretty much in the same time frame with the Seachem stability test tank taking a couple of days longer. So I guess that would be a negative 10 percent or so benefit. I've also tested Dr. Tim's, Fritz Zyme 7 & Turbo start. I found they did not accelerate cycling at all. I will admit that I had thought the Fritz Zyme 7 was working then realized I had accidentally seeded the tank with plants and old driftwood. Tested it again under more controlled conditions and it did NADA. 
You are better off with seeding the tank with established gravel, filter material or a sponge filter. This will actually help speed up the process but there is no magic chemical that you can add to a tank and safely add fish. Many LFS will give or sell you some established substrate or a sponge filter you can seed a tank with. With the emphasis on "seed or start the process". It still takes time for the nitrifiers to adhere to surfaces and start multiplying enough to go through that cycle. 
My opinion is that these companies utilize new and inexperienced aquarists impatience to glean a profit. It sells great with the plug and play crowd. Unfortunately, there is no plug and play with aquariums. People who share that mentality would be better off playing with remote control cars.


----------



## catscanman (10 mo ago)

Aussieman57 said:


> My opinion is that these companies utilize new and inexperienced aquarists impatience to glean a profit. It sells great with the plug and play crowd. Unfortunately, there is no plug and play with aquariums. People who share that mentality would be better off playing with remote control cars.


This is my favorite past time when I do need to go to one of the local stores, listening to the garbage they spew out at people. Soo unfortunate that this hurts the hobby so much, as people become frustrated with fish death/ illness/ problems, that it quickly drives them out. There is no substitute for good old fashioned patience, and dedicated husbandry.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

Fish Aquarium business is not as bountiful as it was before pandemic. Many stores went out of business and traffic in stores is thin. Even big box stores like "PETCO & PETS SMART" have smaller stock and supplies. Amazon has also targeted supply market rather well with cheaper prices. Many products just like anything sold in America has "HYPE" and claims to doing great things which are exaggerated. But they do make our job as fish parents easier if used properly. The most important aspect of taking care of fish is: Regular water changes, Testing water at least 5 times a week as day after water change is usually not needed. Watching fish behavior of swimming and eating. Finally providing landscape suitable for your type of fish.


----------



## Angilaroy45 (7 mo ago)

Aquarium business is a tomfoolery and compensating action that can give long stretches of pleasure, schooling and even pressure help. At the point when you're new at it, nonetheless, simple to do things probably won't be really great for your fish or your anxiety. But at the same time it not that easy. You need to take a lot of care like cycling the aquarium, testing water, regular changing of water and so many. At the beginning many people face issue like Impulse buying, Overfeeding, Overstocking, Over cleaning etc. Therefore it needs a lot of care. My first purchase was from local store Petco. It was really hard for me handle and the Petco guy gave me false instructions. I was looking for advice here and there.
Regarding the doubt of this thread to make Ammonia go to Zero. There are few steps you can follow. 
Complete a 25% water change and retest after a few hours.
Treat with Ammonia Remover.
When at a safe level of 0.0mg treat the tank with Fast Filter Start to boost the bacteria in your filter that process ammonia.
Continue to regularly test your water.
It might takes 3-6 weeks to make ammonia level to zero so have patient and follow the routine.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

Thanks, but my tank has completed NITROGEN CYCLE, all is good.


----------



## Florida Chester (10 mo ago)

TotoroTony said:


> Fish Aquarium business is not as bountiful as it was before pandemic. Many stores went out of business and traffic in stores is thin. Even big box stores like "PETCO & PETS SMART" have smaller stock and supplies. Amazon has also targeted supply market rather well with cheaper prices. Many products just like anything sold in America has "HYPE" and claims to doing great things which are exaggerated. But they do make our job as fish parents easier if used properly. The most important aspect of taking care of fish is: Regular water changes, Testing water at least 5 times a week as day after water change is usually not needed. Watching fish behavior of swimming and eating. Finally providing landscape suitable for your type of fish.


One thing I would disagree with you is the water testing. On established tanks, I only occasionally do water testing. I have a water change mark on each tank that I drain the tank to and than fill up with accordingly. Some tanks get a buffer etc. but it’s the same every time. I know how much nitrate will build up in between the water changes and nothing really changes, so I only occasionally test the water. Now if something looks off, then yes, test immediately.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

I stopped testing water every day since tank is cycled. Perform two water changes per week and periodic water tests to watch NITRATE level mostly. But mostly test water every other day and skip day after water change. I just like to be ready if something changes in parameters.


----------



## KellyFoll (7 mo ago)

Angilaroy45 said:


> Aquarium business is a tomfoolery and compensating action that can give long stretches of pleasure, schooling and even pressure help. At the point when you're new at it, nonetheless, simple to do things probably won't be really great for your fish or your anxiety. But at the same time it not that easy. You need to take a lot of care like cycling the aquarium, testing water, regular changing of water and so many. At the beginning many people face issue like Impulse buying, Overfeeding, Overstocking, Over cleaning etc. Therefore it needs a lot of care. My first purchase was from local store Petco. It was really hard for me handle and the Petco guy gave me false instructions. I was looking for advice here and there.
> Regarding the doubt of this thread to make Ammonia go to Zero. There are few steps you can follow.
> Complete a 25% water change and retest after a few hours.
> Treat with Ammonia Remover.
> ...


When you wrote about the seller, I already shuddered. It was thanks to such a “helper” that we found ourselves in a sad situation during our first experience. Due to the limited budget, we wanted to save money, but the seller assured us that the amount was sufficient and picked up bad components for our tank. When everything started to break down a week later, on the advice of friends, we turned to https://fitmymoney.com/ and purchased more reliable components from another store. The insurance company returned the money to us for broken things, but the time and nerves spent cannot be returned.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

My tank has been fine for over TWO WEEKS and I test 2-3 times a week with 2 water changes a week and vacuum substrate once a week. No ammonia or nitrite and nitrates between 5 ppm to 10 ppm. Ph steady between 7.2-7.4 and water temperature 78-79f. The Electric Blue Acaras & Rainbow are doing quite well.


----------

